# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روش مطالعه عربی(بالای 80 کنکور))

## mojtabay

سلام 
من یه سال سومیم
میخواستم در مورد عربی یه کم توضیح بدم و راهکار
راهکارش تست شده توسط برادر خودم که تو کنکور انسانی 89 عربی عمومی رو 100 زد و اختصاصی رو 90
خیلی ها میان میگن ما عربی خیلی سبز غزال موسوی( که البته خیلی کتاب خوبیه فوق العادست) یا عربی کامل گاج و........... رو کار کردیم اما نتیجه نمیگیریم 
خب در مورد عربی، داشتن یه معلم خوب خیلی مهمه 
مثلا من یادمه سال اول دبیرستان که معلممون خوب بود حداقل چهار پنج بار عربی رو تو قلمچی 100 زدم(بدون هیچ کتاب تستـــــــــــی)
ولی پارسال معلممون ضعیف بود و این باعث شد درصد عربیم از 40،50 بالاتر نره مثلا درس سه پارسال رو (به عنوان مثال) یکی دو صفحه جزوه  گفت
حالا در کل معمولا بیشتر دانش آموزا با عربی مشکل دارن 
حالا راهکار چیه؟؟
راهکار:
راهکار اینه که شما در کنار تست هایی که میزنین بیاین یه کار اضافه ای کنین 
اونم اینه که یه قرآن دستتون بگیرین(فکر کنم تو همه خونه ها هست)
یه کاغذ کنارتون باشه شروع کنین به تحلیل صرفی و ترکیب
این چند تا خوبی داره 
یک اینکه خب قرآن که میخونین خودش ثواب داره 
دو اینکه دایره لغاتتون رو بالا میبره و
سه اینکه عربیتون خوب میشه 
اگه بد توضیح دادم یا زیاد ببخشید
با آرزوی موفقیت
و من الله توفیق
 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Y (509):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

خب مشکل اینه که از کجا بفهمیم چیزی که درباره ش داریم می نویسیم درسته یا نه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Ali77

بهترین کار اینه که گزینه تمام تستارو تحلیل صرفی و ترکیب کنیم.مثلا مفعول به میخاد هم مبتدا هم خبر و هم مفعول به رو تو گزینه مشخص کنیم.

----------


## Farhadmed96

عربی فقط و فقط و فقط با تست میش ب صد رسید همه این راه ها فرار از واقعیت رو ب رو شدن با تست و سختیاشه
درسنامه یدور بخون و بکوب تست بزن چنان را میفتی ک نیازی ب هیچی نداری

----------


## Farhadmed96

> اگه ازمون جامع بزنیم بهتر نیست؟
> مثلا یک دور جزوه بخونیم بعدش از سال ۹۰ تا ۹۵ همه رشته ها رو عربیشونو بزنیم


برا
این تایمی و دوره ای ک هستیم بهترین روش
منتها تست جامع ک زدی هربخش ک مشکل داشتی از کمک اموزشیت  مرور و تست اون بخش خاص انجام میدی ک نقصات برطرف ش

----------


## sahelam

من عربیم حدود سی یا چهله یعنی فقط معنی میزنم . از الان شروع کنم قواعدو بخونم میتونم به هفتاد برسم؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## uouo

> من عربیم حدود سی یا چهله یعنی فقط معنی میزنم . از الان شروع کنم قواعدو بخونم میتونم به هفتاد برسم؟



آره قواعد آسونه :_)

----------


## amirhoseing79

بنظر شما نیاز به معلم نداره که بهت مطالبو تدریس کنه ؟
با خیلی سبز که درسنامه های کاملی داره میشه جای معلم رو پر کرد؟

----------


## mojtabay

> خب مشکل اینه که از کجا بفهمیم چیزی که درباره ش داریم می نویسیم درسته یا نه



به نظرم پاسخ ها تو اینترنت باشه یا اینکه میتونین از معلمتون سوال کنین

----------


## mojtabay

> عربی فقط و فقط و فقط با تست میش ب صد رسید همه این راه ها فرار از واقعیت رو ب رو شدن با تست و سختیاشه
> درسنامه یدور بخون و بکوب تست بزن چنان را میفتی ک نیازی ب هیچی نداری


شما میگی فرار از واقعیت روبرو شدن با تست و سختیاشه
من همچین حرفی نزدم ، من گفتم برادرم در کنار تست و خوندنش، قرآن هم کار میکرد

----------


## mojtabay

> من عربیم حدود سی یا چهله یعنی فقط معنی میزنم . از الان شروع کنم قواعدو بخونم میتونم به هفتاد برسم؟


من خودم دانش آموزم و تازه از شما تجربه کمتری دارم(1 سال)
ولی نامید نباشین و به نظرم شناسایی کنین که کدوم مبحث رو بیشتر دوست دارین(که البته بعید میدونم کسی مبحثی از عربی رو دوست داشته باشه) یا کدوم مبحث آسون تره همونو بخونین به نظرم موفق میشین به 60 ی 70 برسونین
شایدم بیشتر
ولی با                        تلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاشـــــــــ

----------


## sahelam

> من خودم دانش آموزم و تازه از شما تجربه کمتری دارم(1 سال)
> ولی نامید نباشین و به نظرم شناسایی کنین که کدوم مبحث رو بیشتر دوست دارین(که البته بعید میدونم کسی مبحثی از عربی رو دوست داشته باشه) یا کدوم مبحث آسون تره همونو بخونین به نظرم موفق میشین به 60 ی 70 برسونین
> شایدم بیشتر
> ولی با                        تلـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــاشـــــــــ


خیلی ممنون دعام کنیددوستان :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mariyana

دوست عزیز تجربه خودم
من روزی 3 ساعت دو هفته واسه عربی گذاشتم از صفر مطلق رسیدم 60 کتاب غزال موسوی خیلی روونه فقط کمی دووم بیار و خلاصه بردار
دینی هم همین از هیچی تو سه هفته کلشو خوندم روزی 2 ساعت
من که خودم اوضاع فیزیک و ریاضیم بده و بیشتر از 40معجزه شه 50 نمیزنم واسه عمومی بالا میرم
ولی همه اش مربوط به تست زیااااااااده من هم عربی زیاد زدم و تعداد تستی هم فقط واسه ادبیات بحث قرابت زدم 1200ولی قشنگ جا میفته به حرف کسی هم گوش نکن من قبل عید رفتم مشاور گفت امسال مجاز شی خوبه الان سه هفته ای عمومیام رو 50 تاست تو وقت قانونی فقط باید یه خورده از همه چی بزنی بعد کنکور اگه کسی راهنمایی داره واسه فیزیک ریاضی بگه اجرش با خدا

----------


## mojtaba99

> بنظر شما نیاز به معلم نداره که بهت مطالبو تدریس کنه ؟
> با خیلی سبز که درسنامه های کاملی داره میشه جای معلم رو پر کرد؟


اره

----------


## eskalis

همچین گفتی راهکار ،گفتم راهکارش حتمن از دتا پیش پروسه و پس پروسه هست!!!

خداقوت دلاور...

----------


## mojtabay

> همچین گفتی راهکار ،گفتم راهکارش حتمن از دتا پیش پروسه و پس پروسه هست!!!
> 
> خداقوت دلاور...



سلام ، راهکار هر چقدر ساده تر باشه به نظرم بهتره
نظر شما این نیست؟؟؟!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Aseydreza

سلام داداش

----------


## Hans_Landa

سلام.... عربی یه درسیه که شاید سخت به نظر برسه.من فقط چند تا راهکار میگم امیدوارم مفید باشه.
اول اینکه درک مطلب ها رو همون ریدینگ خودمون رو در آزمونا بزارید اگه وقت شد در اخر بیاید سراغش.... دوم اینکه منظورم از ریدینگ سوالای تشکلیش نیس که گفته مثلا کدوم گزینه اعراب درسته.چون اونا ربطی به متن ندارن :Yahoo (1): ، تحلیل صرفی هم همینطور که میتونید با چک کردن معرفه نکره بودن یا.... حذف گزینه کنید. پس منظورم صرفا سوالای اولشه که باید متن کامل خوندشه. 
نکته ی بعدی روش تست ترجمه زدنه که باید با شیوه ی درست تست بزنید . همچنین در عربی تست زیاد زدن خصوصا در ترجمه خیلی موثره که با بعضی چیزا آشنا شید. من کتاب عربی کامل گاج رو میزدم و در کنکور هم ۷۸ زدم. نمیگم درسنامش عالیه چون جزوه معلممون عالی بود به اندازه کافی. ولی پاسخنامه جامعی داره
یکی از نکات دیگه حفظ کردن معنی لغاته ته کتاب درسی هاست که برا ریدینگ(درک مطلب) خیلییییی مهمه. از نون شب واجبتره.  :Yahoo (1): 
اگر در مورد شیوه ی تست ترجمه زدن یا کلا عربی سوال داشتید میتونم کمک کنم ، با تچکر :Yahoo (20):

----------

